# HELP? BDS Admission.



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

Can someone please please tell me if it is possible to get admission in any private dental college of lahore at 68% merit? I have been trying to find out but litteraly no one replies to BDS posts. Please can someone tell? It would be a big help. .:red:


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

Yes for sure try in amma inayat or azra naheed and yes in continental medical college too. Btw with sifarish and donation LMDC too . 
Frontier too do apply there.


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

*But..*



Malyash said:


> Yes for sure try in amma inayat or azra naheed and yes in continental medical college too. Btw with sifarish and donation LMDC too .
> Frontier too do apply there.


But none of these colleges offer BDS.. :!:

- - - Updated - - -

Except LMDC .. But Sifarish and donation for BDS too?


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

Try in fmh.it offers bds.u'll definitely get adm there


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

Amna4465 said:


> Try in fmh.it offers bds.u'll definitely get adm there


Are u sure yar? I applied there and in lmdc too. Will aplly in sharif too. But i'm very scared that i am not going to get in anywhere.


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

@minzy you should apply there coz of mcat merit will be low as well in private medical colleges.


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

Malyash said:


> @minzy you should apply there coz of mcat merit will be low as well in private medical colleges.


Thankyou .. It makes me feel alot hopefull


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

And yes for your ease let me tell you that last year students with agg 55% or 62% got a call for interview


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

Malyash said:


> And yes for your ease let me tell you that last year students with agg 55% or 62% got a call for interview


Are you serious? Which college? :!:


----------



## 458Italia (Sep 11, 2015)

Go for Foundation, UOL, Sharif and LMDC. Plus, apply to as many colleges as you can and then consider your options when and if they come calling. I know people doing BDS with aggregates lower than yours so chill, it's by no means a lost cause.


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

U'll easy get adm.dont worry!


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

458Italia said:


> Go for Foundation, UOL, Sharif and LMDC. Plus, apply to as many colleges as you can and then consider your options when and if they come calling. I know people doing BDS with aggregates lower than yours so chill, it's by no means a lost cause.


I will I.A apply to all colleges that offer BDS. I just hope i get selected without any donation/sifarish.. Thats why i was mostly feeling like it might be a lost cause. But Thankyou soo much , this makes me feel tons better. :happy:

- - - Updated - - -



Amna4465 said:


> U'll easy get adm.dont worry!


I hope so! I.A ..


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey can anyone  please tell me what is the merit in foundation for BDS? My aggregate is 67 % can i get admision there?


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

I think u can get adm in ff.im also applying there hope we both get in!


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

Hope so (  Do u know about their merit? because i have heard that merit for MBBS is very high IN Foundation


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

Ya merit is really high above 80
But I think fr bds merit is not tat high.u can easily get into bds with 68 69 %


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh so when will be the merit list uploaded? And when the classes will start?


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

Ff adm will start frm 31oct
Really have no idea when shall they upload d list.mayb aftr 15 nov I guess


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

Classes I guess they'll start frm jan


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you very much  where else have you applied for admission? I have applied in IMDC too. Which private college would be bets for BDS?


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

Ive applied in IMDC, riphah and fmh.cmh is d bst one fr doing bds tats wat I heard but I think all these colleges r good in their own way.


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

OH do u know about the merit in Riphah for MBBS and BDS? Can I get admission there with 67 % aggregate. I m so worried


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

Fr bds in riphah u can easily get a seat but in mbbs I dont know.


----------

